# Epic day at Strawberry



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit the old fishing hole this morning... really, words cant describe it. They say a picture is worth 1000 words, maybe a 10second video is worth many times that. Had a SJCam (GoPro clone) on my downrigger line today... had 3 hours of really cool video, several shots were epic:

http://huntingnut.com/images/temp/BerrySchool.mp4

Oh and /salute to both the Vets and the Volunteers who helped out today... I honestly dont think I've ever seen that many boats on that lake, ever.

-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, that's an impressive number of fish.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy crapola, did it take very long to get your limit of kokanee?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's cool. Bunch of round-bellied meat missiles there.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

How deep is that? Is that just natural light? Awesome vid.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

torowy said:


> How deep is that? Is that just natural light? Awesome vid.


That was pretty early in the morning as the sun was just coming up so lines were higher, approx 35ft at that point. Strawberry's water is pretty murky green hence the color down low... makes you really re-think jig / dodger colors if thats the background they need to be visible against.

We fished 4 more lines not visible in the videos for a total of 5. I had follows up to 10 minutes from fish... I'm learning a ton about presentation. Some fish would happily swim along side the lure for 5 or so minutes with no reaction then *BAM* they ferociously go after the lure. I have 5 hookups on video I could post later but they aren't all that interesting other than they seem to swat at the lures more than I would have expected. In the above short video you can make out the pink lure and 2-3 kokes batting at it.

I caught the largest koke of my life that day, it was pretty remarkable and spent a ton of time up and out of the water before we got it boated (luckily it was hooked up really good).

The housing for the camera was alot more stable this go around, less side to side swing... I have an idea for a new housing that I'm going to make in the coming week. Luckily the cost is super cheap for this stuff. I doubt I can ever get all the sway out but if I can half it from what its doing now I'll be happy and live with it.

Anywho, already had the camera... why not toss it on the downrigger and see what it gets. Its almost as fun going back and watching the hundreds of near bites as it is hooking up.

If people like, I can post a few more videos (one amusing one is my wife got distracted and we ran the balls into the ground where it shallowed up. Just before they hit we saw tons of fish following the underwater structure. Makes me want to plot out a good detailed track and troll right along the couture).

-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Post it!

You're getting me all excited about fish I can't really target, but whatever.:mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to see that one you mentioned.

Pretty fascinating!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd love to see it!


----------

